# [Solved] ALSA drivers configuration

## aCOSwt

Hello,

Sound device drivers come with many configurable options. Particularily with regards to codecs.

I understand well how to pass these options to the drivers as long as they are built as modules.

But I have not yet managed to find the way doing this when the miscellaneous ALSA drivers are statically linked.

Even regarding the "simple" snd_hda, for which I have set the experimental CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG supposed to give me the hand through some sysfs entry, I did not find my way.

NB : Sorry for this but, for some obscure reason, "Build the drivers as modules !" would not be taken as an answer !   :Twisted Evil: Last edited by aCOSwt on Wed Jan 27, 2010 8:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> pass these options

 

It's done in a different way, just to confuse us.

E.g. in /boot/grub/menu.lst

```
title   2.6.32-i686

kernel  /boot/2.6.32-i686 root=/dev/sdb1 ro usbhid.mousepoll=4
```

So in this example, usbhid is the module name, and mousepoll is the option.

----------

## aCOSwt

Great ! Thank you PaulBredbury for this tip.

Could finally be disconnected to the main question to which you gave the answer, but what about potential entries in sysfs ?

----------

## aCOSwt

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> ...what about potential entries in sysfs ?

 

Incidentally found at : /sys/class/sound/hwC1D0/reconfig

----------

